# Help me find a tool to mix large buckets of frosting



## louisianagal (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi everyone. I started up a small bakery from a rental kitchen. I do festivals, markets, pop-ups, custom work and online orders. I am at the point where business is growing, but I cannot yet afford to hire help. My husband still works a regular job is not able to be with me in the rental kitchen. My dilemma is dealing with the large (to me) 40qt floor mixer. I am a very short person and have so much trouble lifting this mixer to get my product out, that I am desperate for some alternate solutions. 

A very large capacity tabletop mixer would be great, but the owner won't give up the counter space to me if I purchase one. Is there some sort of handheld device I could use for batch mixing things like icings etc in a food safe pail? I am so desperate for a solution. And so tired of feeling like I am going to hurt myself every time I get in the kitchen. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

There are hand held shaft mixers available, but these are not ideal for "stiff" mixes like icings, they are perfect for emulsions like salad dressings and pureeing soups though.

What exactly is uncomfortable with the 40 qt? 

You can get a "bowl dolly" : you lower your mixing bowl onto this dolly, and wheel it to your work station, this way you don't have to reach in to the mixer, and reach down to the bucket. 

Hope this hepls


----------



## louisianagal (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey foodpump! Thanks for the reply. I figured there was no such animal for my needs, but I just wanted to ask in case I missed it somehow. 

My main problem with the 40qt mixer bowl is lifting the dang thing! Yes, we have a dolly and that works to some extent. I can roll the bowl to workstation, bending over and scooping out things like doughs and thick icings. However, my more pourable things like brownie batters, cake batters and some of my icings (like the royal icing I make for cookies) are the WORST for me. I have to lift the big bowl up and try to pan batters or get my looser-type icings into tubs, etc. So difficult. I often lose batter on the counter and end up with a backache from hell later in the day. 

I have a huge festival coming up where I am doing lots of brownies and also iced cookies. My royal keeps great in the freezer, so I was thinking of working ahead... putting the icing in a food safe pail and mixing it up again somehow. WITHOUT having to put it all back in the big 4-0 again. LOL. Maybe I am just not cut out for this!!! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

EHR_20R_Mixer.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Sep 5, 2016


----------



## louisianagal (Sep 4, 2016)

OMG, YES! ChefBillyB, that is what I envisioned in my dreams. LOL!

Do you use this yourself, or do you know of others who do? I am worried that the health department would not like this piece of equipment. Am I wrong? I hope so!

Thanks!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

LouisianaGal said:


> OMG, YES! ChefBillyB, that is what I envisioned in my dreams. LOL!
> 
> Do you use this yourself, or do you know of others who do? I am worried that the health department would not like this piece of equipment. Am I wrong? I hope so!
> 
> Thanks!


The Health dept will be fine with it. As long as you mix in a approved container. You will clean it in a approved kitchen. I haven't looked through them but you may want to run it by the health dept. They do have some large heavy duty ones for food service. I liked this one for your use because of the mixer. Look under hand held mixers and see how many there are. I don't use these but they are a good idea.........Chef Bill

This one is food service approved but kind a pricy. I think it's just a matter of looking around.





  








robot-coupe-mp-450-xl-fw-turbo.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Sep 6, 2016


----------



## louisianagal (Sep 4, 2016)

Aha! I have been looking around but have never seen that robot coupe with the whisk. I have only seen the stick blender shaft.  That RC with whisk could be a good solution for me. However, the construction style mixer would most certainly be more affordable. It wouldn't hurt for me to ask the health dept, and then I wouldn't be scared to use it if they approved it. Thanks a million!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

That first mixing device (Eibenstock) looks almost identical to a large paint mixer I have, designed for five gallon buckets. Except you put it in a drill.  That might work too.


----------

